# Autoglym Odour Eliminator



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

Does exactly what it says on the tin :thumb: 

I picked up a new car today, another selection of mobile practice panels and every defect you could dream of combined with good fuel economy - sadly it's previous owner was a heavy smoker.

Cleaned the interior, gave it a vac to shift as much ash and general grot as possible and then gave the Autoglym Odour Eliminator a go - seems to have done the trick, what was once stinky now seems OK again.

No idea how long it will last and because I can't use the search feature here without it showing me every thread in the world I have no idea how others have found it - will report back but I might have a buyer for the car already so they could get the benefit.

Apart from the household smell neutralisers I haven't tried anything like this before, if there are better options please feel free to point me in their direction for next time


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Its good stuff - works like fabreeze

I Keep some in the car for when the dog farts :thumb:


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

I was tempted to just give Fabreeze a whirl to be honest but thought this would look nicer in the collection


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

I prefer the smell to fabreeze (AG not the dogs farts)

IMO lasts longer too


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> Its good stuff - works like fabreeze
> 
> I Keep some in the car for when the dog farts :thumb:


Even I don't talk about the wife like that!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

CupraRcleanR said:


> Even I don't talk about the wife like that!


lol! :doublesho


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

Bought some AG odour eliminator yesterday and it does get rid of all odours. It does leave a slight smell, but its a clean, fresh new car smell


----------



## akhan48 (Nov 25, 2007)

I tried this stuff today, didn't have a particularly smelly interior to start with anyway, but it does work well and leaves a slight fresh smell. Not a strong smell at all, not even close to the one Honda used before I collected the car!


----------



## darren260403 (Mar 28, 2008)

I have AG odour eliminator in my arsenal & have always found it to be very effective! If i'm working on a particularly disgusting car i've found my fogger odour deodorizer to do an exceptional job especially if the car has been smoked in, been sick in, wet dogs etc! I've not had a smell yet that i've been unable to remove! I also use it for deodorizing houses too & my customers like the fact that they can choose what fragrance they'd like from new car smell, citrus, vanilla, menthol, cherry, pear drops & more! It kills almost all bacteria/spores/viruses inc MRSA & although i'm guessing a few on here may dissagree i've found it to be an invaluable tool!


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

excellent, as i might think about cleaning a friends really dirty smelly car


----------



## lmc leroy (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah, i tend to agree. It has never let me down, after it dries i like to spray some AG autofresh for a nice new car smell. I don't think the autofresh lasts too long but its nice while it lasts (a few days). As for the eliminator i've never noticed any repeat of smells, in all good product IMO.


----------



## RobA3 (Jun 14, 2007)

seems like a good product, it's on my shopping list


----------



## blitzed evo (Apr 28, 2008)

wouldnt a/s g101 be any good then a/g interior cleaner ?


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

how much is this from halfords? (easiest place to pick up for me)


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

p1tse said:


> how much is this from halfords? (easiest place to pick up for me)


About £5.99 It is good stuff.

And the chaps from AG will be pleased with the feedback too


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

also i'm not sure if a mirco firbe cloth would be enough, is there a brush of some sort you recommend?

any other good tips once that is all done? 
a bit of autoglym odour eliminator?
dash/ plastic treatment?


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

p1tse said:


> also i'm not sure if a mirco firbe cloth would be enough, is there a brush of some sort you recommend?
> 
> any other good tips once that is all done?
> a bit of autoglym odour eliminator?
> dash/ plastic treatment?


All depends how bad the car is. Although a good scrub with a upholstery brush and cleaner can give good results, I much in favor of a wet and dry technique, This way you are able to remove stubborn in-grained dirt as well as washing the carpet out thoroughly.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

to me in a bad state. it's a small c2, but think of what an average work van would look like and the c2 has lighter interior too, so stain marks are worse. 

think i'll need some upholstery brush and cleaner. see what i find in halfords, when i pick up some odour eliminator


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

brought a bottle working at a friends car which smells of packets of bbq chicken!
hope it works!!


----------

